# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  fleece coveri i vrucina
cure koje koristite fleece covere jel ih imate i sad kad je vruce ili ipak ne?
i je li puno dat za metar duple sirine fleeca 56 kn?
nasla sam u ducanu simpa crveni na zelene dinosaure, pa ak neko hoce da mu kupim i posaljem, recite. cijena je navedena

----------


## thalia

nama je vruce i narucili smo iz kamarisa njihove covere prije 10 dana, ali ne stizu nam. zvali smo i navodno su poslani, ali ne stizu pa sam ljuta...

ako netko prodaje covere, cekam pp   :Smile:

----------

sta nitko ne koristi sada covere od fleeca ili ste kolektivno na moru?

----------


## ivonna

ja koristim i zadovoljna sam. imam par tanjih i par debljih pa kombiniram ovisno o temperaturi ali uglavnom njima pokrivam cure po noci

----------


## ivonna

ak mi uopce pricamo o istoj stvari  :Grin:

----------


## djuma

daphne,
ja sam koristila covere od flisa
ali bila je zima, odeca se tesko susila
to je jedini razlog. 
tvoja beba je mala,
po ovakvim vrucinama ja sam stavljala samo pelenu
jedino bas za u grad sam stavila cover.
cak i u posetama je imao samo pelenu,
odmah se vidi kad je mokra, 
pa odmah i promenim.
odece imamo svi dosta,
pa iako promoci, nije strasno.
ja joj ne bih natovarila i cover kad je ovako toplo.
a za cenu ti ne znam.  :Laughing:

----------

ma ona je manje vise gologuza kad smo doma pa budemo upisani svi, nego eto pitam cisto iz znatizelje da vidim kako ti coveri funkcioniraju sad kad je vruce, dal im guza uskuha ili je svejedno dal je cover od fleeca ili PUL-a

----------

